# women boarders



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I am new to this forum searching out women boarders. I am looking for a forum for women snowboarding, anyone know of a good place to go?
Jessica
(live4snow)


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

There are actually a few women boarders on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Danielle I figured so much, I just thought there may be other places that you chat as well?? Looking forward to spending some time here.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't worry this site isn't sexest....in fact some women on this site probably rip a lot harder than most guys, so u've got my respect


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

there are definately a few of us on here, i dont know of any womens specific forums...this site is definately equal opportunity though haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I understand that there are a couple of women snowboarders who hang around Shredbetties.com. Might not be a great place with all the women that go to that site...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The daughter hits this site

Powderroom.net • Index page


----------

